# In the Keys enroute to Bahamas



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We are on our way south for the winter and spent the last two weeks in the Keys. Fishing out of Key West the weather was unseasonably calm and the blue water bite, inspite of hordes of ballyhoo on the reef,was lackluster at best. Few blackfins and small dolphin. If you wanted to catch cero and kings, the bite was on. Everywhere you could see birds working and macks skyrocketing in the ballyhoo.

Took advantage of the weather and spent a night at Fort Jefferson in Dry Tortugas. Caught plenty of yellowtails, a nice red grouper and a nice black grouper near East Key. Macks were showering ballyhoos and caught several big cero and a 25-30 lb king. Mackeral came in handy that night at 7 jewfish from 80 to over 300 pounds set up residence under our lights. A butterflied mack tail knotted with a safety line made for some great entertainment.

Boat is now in Little Sisters Creek in Marathon. Bluewater fishing we caught plenty of dolphin, although no big ones. At night we fly and light tackle fished the dock lights, catching 5-10 lb tarpon and lookdowns.

Will try to post as we head south. Plan to spend the better part of the winter in San Salvador, Rum, and might head down to Provo or DR.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely envious.:bowdown Safe travels.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Look forward to your post!!!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a job like yours!!!

I'm thinking about tell my boss in the morning, "Ummmm, I'm headed to the Bahamas for the WINTER, maybe even head to the D.R. for a while...." 

Good Luck guys!!! Take some pics for us!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I feel for ya! You're missing out on some great white trout fishing. I hope those bills don't mess up the back of that pretty boat. Send some pics so I can look at them for hours at my computer screen and pretend that I'm there instead of here at work.:sick


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet!

i wish i could go on a trip like that:Flipbird


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Spread the warmth with frequent posts and amazing photos. Enjoy the winter! Tight lines and fair seas. Most of all Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Pat, Will you guys be staying at Riding Rock Marina in San Sal? I will be there on the" Sunset " from Feb 20-29 then on April 10-18 I will be in the Exumas hopfuly fishing a day or two down that way on a boat called the "Triple Threat". Get back to me if ya can and will try and hook up to buy ya a drink and tell lies....Good Luck!

Jeremy Cox....


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep the updates coming Pat!! Jeremy we need to get together!!!!!


----------

